# Let's Try This Again !



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2022)

A certain private school in Washington recently was faced with a unique problem. A number of 12-year-old girls were beginning to use lipstick and would put it on in the bathroom. That was fine, but after they put on their lipstick they would press their lips to the mirror leaving dozens of little lip prints. Every night, the maintenance man would remove them, and the next day, the girls would put them back. Finally, the principal decided that something had to be done. She called all the girls to the bathroom and met them there with the maintenance man.  She explained that all these lip prints were causing a major problem for the custodian who had to clean the mirrors every night. To demonstrate how difficult it had been to clean the mirrors, she asked the maintenance man to show the girls how much effort was required. He took out a long-handled squeegee, dipped it in the toilet, and cleaned the mirror with it. Since then, there have been no lip prints on the mirror. There are teachers, and then there are educators...


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hilarious Ray!  Love the redneck bomb shelter.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks for the giggles here at work.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 7, 2022)

Nice job Ray!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 7, 2022)

Needed those today! Thank you.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 7, 2022)

Oh that was a good laugh! My favorite is the dog smothering the dude that recommends breaking treats in two


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 8, 2022)

Good ones, once again!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 8, 2022)

Your best batch to date, Ray.  Love the dog smothering..... and the pigs fly... jokes     
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 8, 2022)

Just wanted to say this about the "In my day...." joke.  Couple of nights ago, after watching another whiny "Poor Us, we're being picked on" video on YouTube, I took advantage of the most generously offered opportunity to insult 1000s of people with just one Comment post.  
Gary


----------

